# Smoke Apple Bread Pudding



## pigbark

seen this on a BBQ tv show and wanted to try it. no recipe givin but we came up with one by the end .. To many Apples to bread ratio-Apples need peeled. cooking dish is to shallow-Taste is freakin awesome and i cant imagine how it will taste with some tweaks.. A Brioche bread is what we wanted but they were sold out- we used a Italian round loaf without seasoning on top.. cut it into bite size pieces but the crust was still firm in places.. you smoke the Apples covered in cinnamon and brown sugar , you just want a light smokey flavor... then you take 4 eggs and 1 cup milk 1 cup heavy cream and all the juice off the smoked Apples. mix it all up with the bread in a large bowl.. put in the oven at 350 for about 40 mins. in the mean time you make a caramel to top it with when done.. half stick of butter, 1/4 cup heavy cream 1/4 cup water 1 cup Brown sugar - put on medium heat and let it come to a good boil and pull it off to cool and set up..  pour over top of the dish rite out of the oven...


----------



## siege

I would REALLY like a taste of that ! Looks like it has made it on to my to do list. Thanks for sharing the concept. It doesn't need it, but I'd bet a scoop of homemade french vanilla ice cream would put it over the top =)


----------



## pigbark

siege said:


> I would REALLY like a taste of that ! Looks like it has made it on to my to do list. Thanks for sharing the concept. It doesn't need it, but I'd bet a scoop of homemade french vanilla ice cream would put it over the top =)


i know rite, we had fricking Orange Sherbert lmao..


----------



## siege

Well, sometimes a man does what a man had to do. But, orange sherbet,  ouch =)


----------



## pigbark

No i didnt put any on it  , i was looking for the Vanilla pretty damn hard.. almost went to the store for it..


----------



## GaryHibbert

Sounds like a winner to me.  I love smokes apples in a sweet syrup. And I love bread pudding. Put it all together and......
Happily we just ran out of dessert at supper tonight.  Thinking I just might make this tomorrow.
Thanks for the recipe.
POI|NT
Gary


----------



## pigbark

the flavor is there, its good.. the texture is off.. it needs smoothed out more.. give it a go and let me know what you did and how you like it..


----------



## drdon

Sounds yummy! Wanna try this (on a smaller scale) and perhaps throw a pie crust or puff pastry over it. (Frozen of course, NOT homemade). Thanks for the idea.
Don


----------

